# Looking for liquid goats milk recipes



## matthews13 (Jun 26, 2015)

Any information on liquid goats milk recipes is greatly appreciated


----------



## shunt2011 (Jun 26, 2015)

You can use goat's milk in any recipe.  I prefer to use it as half my water allowance.  I use all types of milks (buttermilk, coconut, cream, half and half)  I mix my lye in water and add the milk to my oils before the lye mixture or shortly after.


----------



## Susie (Jun 26, 2015)

It just needs to be in the paste phase of making soap if you want to avoid using a preservative.  I would not advise you use GM in the dilution phase without a preservative.


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 26, 2015)

Here is an excellent tutorial that I bookmarked by a fellow forum member: http://alaiynab.blogspot.com/2014/04/tutorial-how-to-create-liquid-goats.html 


IrishLass


----------

